# Graduated To The Next Level!



## sl1960a (Nov 13, 2007)

Hello Everybody - First, WOW what a GREAT Site!!

Yep, I took the plunge. After tent camping for a few years, I bypassed the popup trailer and just purchased a 2004 Outback 26RS at Pontiac RV in Pontiac, IL. With the purchase they also gave me free storage for the Winter and walked me through everything including holding my hand winterizing it. They were extremely helpful and had great knowledge. They also told it like it was - what I need and what I don't need or waste money on.

I know I'll have a ton of questions, so here's my first. The trailer didn't have a manual and the one online is a catch all for most models. Does anybody know where I can get the specific one for the 26RS? Also what is the weight limit on the bunks? I was told 250lbs, but know it can vary (looked at several different brands and models, before I got hip to the Outback. Any help would be appreciated!!

Thanks - Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.
















Without getting out my manual (which means I'd have to drive to the storage lot) I think the bunks are at 250lbs. Last summer I had my 18yr old 6'6" nephew sleeping in the lower bunk with no problems and he is pushing 230-250.

Not sure where you can get a used manual.







Did you look on ebay?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Welcome and enjoy!! the bunk in my 32BHDS has a 250lb limit. Im not sure about yours specifically. Can the dealer order a manual for you from Keystone?

Travel Safe!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Congrats on the new Outback. I think that the manual is generic to the Outback line and you should have received one along with the 
appliance and radio manuals. Not sure about the max bunk weight.

Good luck.

Mark


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

sl1960a said:


> I know I'll have a ton of questions, so here's my first. The trailer didn't have a manual and the one online is a catch all for most models. Does anybody know where I can get the specific one for the 26RS? Also what is the weight limit on the bunks? I was told 250lbs, but know it can vary (looked at several different brands and models, before I got hip to the Outback. Any help would be appreciated!!
> 
> Thanks - Mark


al1960a Congrats on your choice of trailer and your membership here







. We have had our 26RS for 2 years now and are very happy with it so far. As for the manual, I would not look any further becuase the one I have is very general too. Its not really specific. Having said that you have a 'live' manual here. Its like those verizon adds where you take your network with you. There's someone with a good answer to anything you might need to know.

You already have the bunk weight number from somewhere. I don't recall seeing it anywhere but I would say from the construction that 250lb is a conservative number.

As you have 2004 I hope alot of new trailer bugs have been worked out for you. The worst enemy of trailers like houses is water getting in







so check the roof seams and get a Dicor tube and make sure that they are sealed up good. Just use common sense, if in doubt caulk it. I did mine in the first week I got it and thats seemed to be stable now but I check it twice a year. The movement flexes things. Caulking over the forward storage door hinges stops water getting in the storage area. Later trailers had holes drilled in the doors on the underside but I like the idea of not allowing water in in the first place. Forward upper lights, make sure they are sealed so you don't have the potential for water in the front cap.

On the towing side make sure you weigh the camper at some point so you don't go over the 6000lb GVW (easily done). With mine loaded for camping I am just about at the 6000lb limit with no water in the tank or hot water heater. Alot of heavey items e.g. drinks cooler I put in the back of the truck to keep it under. I think it was 2007 they put heavier axles on so they upped the limit to 7000lbs but we have to stay with the lower limit. Not all that bad because they did not change the tire size so thats less load margin.

Just a few items to get you thinking. Have a fun safe camping experience!!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Welcome!*

We bought our 2007 29BHS from the same dealership - and you are right. They are very helpful and courteous. (Our salesman was "Curly.") The only thing I didn't like was the hitch they set us up with. I switched to the Equal-i-zer this year and couldn't be happier.

Where in Illinois are you located? (You can PM me if you don't want to post here.)

You are going to really enjoy your Outback. Too bad that you got it this late in the year. I'm sure you will be itching to get out in it next spring - early!

You've come to the right place with questions. The fine folks here are like a big family and will help you with any question you have. No matter the problem, somebody will have already "been there - done that" and will have a solution. I've gotten lots of good advice here, so I try to return the favor whenever there is something that I'm sure I can respond to with some knowledge and/or experience.

Hope we see you at a campground some day. Our favorite spots around here are Jubilee State Park and Comlara County Park, on Lake Bloomington (near Hudson).

Happy Camping! And once again - WELCOME!

Mike


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers!









Congratulatins on the new Outback.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers.com







We found our best price at Pontiac RV, but they didn't have the model that we wanted. They did however, provide us with a quote of an amazing price that we used as leverage at a southern Wisconsin dealer that did have the model. Be sure to look around in the rally section, as there are several scheduled for next summer. I am working on setting up the 2nd annual Spring Roll Out Rally that will most likely be in the central / norther Illinois area in the spring of 2008. It sounds like you are off to a great start with understanding your unit. Be sure to ask any questions that you may have, and remember, the only stupid questions are the ones that you don't ask and that cost you $$$ to fix!!


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

sl1960a said:


> know I'll have a ton of questions, so here's my first. The trailer didn't have a manual and the one online is a catch all for most models. Does anybody know where I can get the specific one for the 26RS? Also what is the weight limit on the bunks? I was told 250lbs, but know it can vary (looked at several different brands and models, before I got hip to the Outback. Any help would be appreciated!!


The Keystone Owners Manual is posted on this website and can be downloaded in its entirety or by the page. It requires Adobe Acrobat Reader which can also be downloaded free from this site as well. A hard copy of the manual can be ordered by sending a request via e-mail through "Contact Us", by phone at 866-425-4369 or mail at Keystone Customer Service, 17400 Hackberry Drive, Goshen, IN 46526. (Note: For appliance owners manuals, contact the respective component manufacture direct.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, sl1960a!*








Glad to have you aboard. You are going to love your Outback!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

We have a 31 RQS and the sticker that is still there says 250lb maximum capacity.

I hope that helps.

Congrats on the OB

azthroop


----------



## smashinski (May 12, 2007)

congrats on the outback and welcome to the site.









we purchased a used 2006 26RS this past march and had a great time with it this year. we did not have any problems with it and we did get away to do about 40 days of camping with it. we've had it in storage now for about 3 weeks







and I am counting the days until march when we can clean it up and start camping again.

hope you enjoy yours as much as we have enjoyed ours.

happy thanksgiving!!

Stan


----------



## sl1960a (Nov 13, 2007)

WOW - Thanks for all the replies and information. Until next time, Happy Thanksgiving to everyone! - Mark


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome from a former Illini! (I was born and reared in Forsyth, just outside Decatur).

I used to have the 26RS. I weigh about 250 and slept on the bunks several times with no problems. It was easier for me to go in head first, BTW.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

sl1960a said:


> WOW - Thanks for all the replies and information. Until next time, Happy Thanksgiving to everyone! - Mark


...can you tell we like to help?


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Great to have you with us.


----------

